# Waxstock 2012 Floorplan released....



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

just mere days til the show, we wanted to show you the floorplan for the first national car care show.










or you can download a pdf version here: Waxstock 2012 floorplan


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I like it where it shows a ATM machine, that will be the biggest crowd puller I think.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Its like getting an Alton Towers map and planning your day around the attractions !


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I dont see the girls marked !

Seriously Great organisation guys


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The girls are roaming so can't be marked on the map... you have been warned


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Which is my little white space out of the 16


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

cortinajim said:


> Which is my little white space out of the 16


We will find out Saturday


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

I was thinking that too cant wait now


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im cleanyourcars next door neighbour lol

Jay bouncer, Beers on you matey


----------



## niney (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm excited! someone say girls? lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Best behaviour for me

Mrs is attending :tumbleweed:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha you will try and sneak away lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Too right dude

Im sure ill need to network


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Concours Car Care said:


> Too right dude
> 
> Im sure ill need to network


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Im sure i read in the rules somewhere networking is a must haha


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> The girls are roaming so can't be marked on the map... you have been warned


Don't let them roam too close to Rob, he needs to focus on his work!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Will leaflets be available on arrival? or it best to print a copy off? thanks


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Print a copy off or refer to the maps in the foyer. We won't have flyers or a show guide (this year at least!).


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Really looking forward to this my little beauty will be n her own in the middle, minis going to look pretty special though!


----------

